# MEGAPROBLEM bei FIFA 12 Installation



## stanfour (30. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
voller Vorfreude habe ich mir FIFA 12 vorbestellt. Gestern kam es endlich. Bei Spielen von EA oder EA Sports bin ich eigentlich eine supereinfache und schnelle Installation gewohnt. Dies dachte ich auch bei FIFA 12. Aber dem war nicht so. Als ich es einlegte, wurde erst mal ne viertel Stunde Origin BETA installiert. Danach wollte ich FIFA 12 installieren. Aber er lud zuerst ein Upgrade herunter. Für zehn Prozent brauchte ich 2 einhalb Stunden!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe dann abgebrochen, ich hatte keine Lust mehr, hab alles noch mal komplett deinstalliert. Heute wollte ich es noch mal probieren, aber wieder dasselbe. Was soll ich nur tun? 
Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## rider210 (30. September 2011)

laden & warten


----------

